# subwoofer for suburban center console?



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

I friend told me about this. He wasn't sure of the companythat makes them so I thought I'd ask you guys.
Anybody familiar with this? This company makes a replacement center console for the 2000 and up suburbans
that has a built in sub in it. No fabrication needed just swap out the OEM for the new. 
If anyone has any info (or one for sale) please let me know. Thank you

Carlos


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Q logic:
http://www.hifisoundconnection.com/...e&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=GoogleBaseFeed


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

And they don't come with a sub, you have to find a sub to fit the application.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

retail price $199.99.....our price $999.00......hope that's a serious misprint


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

harborareaPhil said:


> retail price $199.99.....our price $999.00......hope that's a serious misprint


Lol, I noticed that too. I just posted the link for the pic though. Hit up Qlogic for a real price on it.

Otherwise you could get a Qlogic box for under the 2nd row of seating too.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

trying to figure out a good spot for my escalade... don't want to lose space with a box... would like to take out the factory sub in the rear quarter and put something there...gonna search through that link though..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Pretty sure Qlogic sells an enclosure that goes in the factory sub spot, but you would have to check their site out. I know they build an enclosure that goes under the 2nd row seats though


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> uffin:


:nicoderm:


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Good looking out guys. Gracias.


----------

